# Lost lonely and being blamed



## whichwayisup (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi there my husband and I just had a fight this is not usual I guess it was over our daughter who is over 20. 
The problem here is that she is doing nothing with her life she was in university which we paid for and after the First semester she was asked to withdraw be use of her marks. She did not do well. The bus and is very disappointed as he has been for all her life ( since she was 12 years old when she had a "boy friend) 
Me I'm upset too but when I went with her to the meeting afterwards she told me not to say anything I knew she was very upset over this but she has her self to blame. 
Ok so tonight husband gets mad at me for trying to help with his computer (I knew I should not have touched it just trying to save money and do what I was trained
to do my fault ) 
So this brought up all kinds of things: 
What kind of a mother am I I don't teach my daughter anything
Why did I let her have a "boyfriend @13 years old
You did not encourage her with school
And then he starts on me about how I don't take care of myself 
The truth is I did I lost over 50 pound but feel that I have gained it back 
When I did take car of myself there was no attention nothing no encouragement to keep going nothing
But I guess that is my fault 
I feel so upset he Hayes our daughter and I feel he hates me. I really don't want to be here any more and I offen think what it would be like without me here. 
I have told our daughter that she needs to get a job and pay her bills as we can nor do it anymore and should not 
Also I feel that I have done the best that I know how to do. She is a food kid but she is lazy or like the others in this world feel we owe it to them n
He makes feel so bad about me that I just want to go into a corner and disappear 
I'm not perfect and I don't claim to be. Intact I'm far from it. 
I have tried over the years to make everything right ( long story) and I have done it I feel but nothing is better is only worst. I'm 46 and I feel Terrible about myself ismlifensuppose to be like this nim so unhappy 
I agree the daughter has to pay her way and I tell her is I just not take this anymore 
Fhanks for reading
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

